# WOMC Offenburg Bilder???



## Sascha9289 (2. Juni 2008)

nachdem ich das Rennen mit einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis beendet habe hätte ich gern ein paar Bilder davon.
Die Bilder der Firstfotofactory sind nicht so der hit. Aber es standen so viele fotografen an der Strecke...

Kennt ihr jemanden, der Fotos gemacht hat??


----------



## bikefux (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Sascha9289,

schau mal hier www.baden-online.de Die haben auch Bilder online gestellt.

Gruß bikefux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

